# Sync'ing my K3 and my Blackberry



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

How do I sync my Blackberry to my K3?  I have three Kindles registered to my account, and when I go to the Sync Kindle Page I don't see where I can chose the devices to sync....


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You cannot choose the devices. It's all or nothing.

So, if you have WhisperSync enabled, all of the devices on your Amazon account will sync all of your Amazon ebooks.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

That stinks....so the blackberry app is pretty useless to me...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I avoid the problem by reading different books on different devices. That way I don't need to worry about syncing.


----------



## AnThem (Dec 28, 2010)

I have my blackberry synced to my k3. When I downloaded the Kindle app to my blackberry it automatically added it to the devices. When I open the kindle app on my BB it automatically syncs it with my K3, but I have to make sure the K3 wireless connection is on and connected to a working wifi network. I can also just go to the archived items on my bb and add books manually.


----------

